# lost tackle box (12MAY2010)



## dmm301 (May 13, 2010)

All,

Somehow, I walked off the pier without my tackle box. If you happened to find one tonight (12MAY2010) after 5:30 PM, I'd love to get it back. I can easily identify its contents. It is a green/beige hard plastic box. Nothing in it is really worth anything, but I would like to get it back. Thanks.

- Dave


----------



## dmm301 (May 13, 2010)

Oh, and by "the pier", I mean the Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck getting it back. I "lost" mine one night when I left it in the boat with the boat in my driveway. Then I got bashed by the forum for filing a home owner's insurance claim for it. Long story shortI got a check from my insurance company for the tackle box. I think the guy that stole my property is the boyfriend ofmy neighbor. He slashed her tires not long ago. If I could catch him in the act of committing a crime I might be tempted to do him the same way I'd like to do people on the forum that question your wisdom after you have been robbed.


----------



## PensacolaBeachPier (May 2, 2010)

If you have a pict of it we can keep a eye out for it!! If you do have one email me back with it and a contact number and we will call you if we see it or one that looks like it!!


----------



## dmm301 (May 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't have any personal pictures of it, but here's a picture from a website. It's the same colors and manufacturer (Plano). It's just a single tray box. It's fairly new (less than a year old) so it still looks pretty new.Thanks for any help you guys can provide.

Best regards.


----------

